# KANSAS 2016



## kskenny (Nov 25, 2016)

Good job Chaser, way to stack em'

I continue to pass the one and only decent buck I'm seeing. We're almost like the cartoon characters the sheep dog and coyote clocking in every morning- " morning Sam" lol

I did fill a doe permit this morning. Fresh loins for supper tonight!

I've just received permission to hunt a very wooly 100 acre parcel that is completely surrounded by no access, no hunting on all sides. Pretty geeked about it. Going to it now to scout and set a camera.

SE KS is tough this year for everyone I've spoken to.


----------



## ReelWildFun (Jan 23, 2016)

Get after it Kenny me and Stacey are pulling for you


----------



## Tail-Chaser (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

Good job guys....still haven't pulled the trigger myself either. Been waiting on mr mega buck. Been having a great hunt. Plenty of deer plenty of bucks just nothing close enough that I wanted to shoot. Had a monster 40 yards yesterday but he has all busted !! Going to try a different tactic this morning. Good luck guys


----------



## kskenny (Nov 25, 2016)

Passed a nice buck this morning, may wind up regretting.


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

Well it's a wrap. Never connected on a buck but had an awesome hunt. Lot of the 5.5 yr old and older bucks were busted up on the piece we were hunting. Even on the last hunt I had an old 22 wide minimum at 40 yards that had crab claws at the end but almost all the tines were broke. My buddy told me he was going to shoot a doe last night if he didn't see a shooter buck. About 510 I looked up and had a 140s ten at 50 yards . I checked him out over and over. Just to young. Looked again and again..lol..last night.....I hear boom! My buddy shot a doe 3/4 mile away and the buck in front of me headed out. Glad he made it easy on me. We had over 35 bucks on cam and every buck that was a shooter except for a couple were busted. Locals said it was a very dry year in western kansas and the horns break easier when it's real dry? Don't know...was an awesome trip..shot pheasants....prairie dogs...made a long range shot on a big Kansas doe and flipped her over dead on the spot. Already looking forward to next year!


----------



## mihunter (Oct 7, 2002)

Shot this buck the morning we were leaving in north central KS. Had a great week, killed 2 roosters with 1 shot and had my 1st double on quail(I really struggle with those!). Thanks again to my friend Chris for inviting me every year!


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

Sweet Vizla!


----------



## kskenny (Nov 25, 2016)

Great hunts guys! Really enjoying my vacation and time in the field. Did a quail hunt yesterday with some locals and today went with a couple of guys to a great duck and goose hunt. 

We weren't on the X, but we killed half dozen geese and a few mallards.

Snow moving in tomorrow and back to deer hunting. 

One of my neighbors has this buck on camera.


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

kskenny said:


> Great hunts guys! Really enjoying my vacation and time in the field. Did a quail hunt yesterday with some locals and today went with a couple of guys to a great duck and goose hunt.
> 
> We weren't on the X, but we killed half dozen geese and a few mallards.
> 
> ...


Nice buck, too bad he broke a brow tine, probably should pass on him til next year..:lol:


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

That's a keeper!


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

kskenny said:


> Great hunts guys! Really enjoying my vacation and time in the field. Did a quail hunt yesterday with some locals and today went with a couple of guys to a great duck and goose hunt.
> 
> We weren't on the X, but we killed half dozen geese and a few mallards.
> 
> ...



STUD!!!! Hope he moves onto your land!!


----------



## josheupmi (Dec 9, 2008)

Wow, hopefully you get a chance at him.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

hope he hits the dirt for you


----------



## kskenny (Nov 25, 2016)

9 degrees this morning and clear skies. Just a dusting of snow, but it was a whiteout going for groceries yesterday afternoon. 

Saw 4 deer this morning, one small 8 prtr by himself cruised by, later another small buck with three doe.

It would have been a tough sit this morning without the Buddy heater. 

659 pictures in the last 24 hrs on my corn pile center property. Two new larger bucks working, but none on the hit list.

Unfortunately it's looking like my season is winding down with time running out and bucks are mostly nocturnal now.

Ponds are freezing up quickly and I'm watching the Michigan road conditions trying to plan my departure.

I've spent the last 13 days playing in woods and fields, having the time of my life. I'm sure fortunate to have the opportunity to do so!

I passed over 10 bucks I would have likely taken if I encountered them in Michigan. Shot geese, mallards, widgeon, gadwall, bluebills, shoveler and green wing teal. What a blast!


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Sounds amazing! Deer or no deer! What a great opportunity to spend that much time doing what we love to do.


----------



## josheupmi (Dec 9, 2008)

Sounds like a blast, and my Ohio season is going. Having lots of fun it sounds like though.


----------



## kskenny (Nov 25, 2016)

No wind this morning made for a more pleasurable sit. Two more days. Ice flowers from frost heave.


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

cool.


----------



## clattin (Jul 8, 2000)

mihunter said:


> Shot this buck the morning we were leaving in north central KS. Had a great week, killed 2 roosters with 1 shot and had my 1st double on quail(I really struggle with those!). Thanks again to my friend Chris for inviting me every year!
> View attachment 235948
> View attachment 235949
> View attachment 235950


Don't you have to wear an orange vest in Kansas? Where's the tag on that buck? Isn't the daily limit on pheasants 4? Looks like you took a couple extra...............where are the quail?


----------



## mihunter (Oct 7, 2002)

clattin said:


> Don't you have to wear an orange vest in Kansas? Where's the tag on that buck? Isn't the daily limit on pheasants 4? Looks like you took a couple extra...............where are the quail?


I loaned my vest to the dog, tagged on the hock, that's a possession limit and I didn't want to ruin the pic
with the woodcock..errr...quail!


----------



## clattin (Jul 8, 2000)

mihunter said:


> I loaned my vest to the dog, tagged on the hock, that's a possession limit and I didn't want to ruin the pic
> with the woodcock..errr...quail!


A likely story..............


----------



## kskenny (Nov 25, 2016)

clattin said:


> A likely story..............


Some how I gather you two are acquainted?


----------



## kskenny (Nov 25, 2016)

This delay on I70 is killing my early departure . I was making pretty good time until Terra Haut. Three miles at 《 4 mph.
Update jack knifed semi.


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

Ugh....we drove back in a blizzard from Kansas City all the way thru Michigan...was bad


----------



## Setter (Mar 20, 2001)

I am headed down to Palmer Kansas on January 7 for some quail and pheasant action. Any tips form those of you that have been down there?


----------



## kskenny (Nov 25, 2016)

Setter said:


> I am headed down to Palmer Kansas on January 7 for some quail and pheasant action. Any tips form those of you that have been down there?


Well, that's a bit north of my usual haunts, but good areas abound for phez especially in the northern portions of the state. Typically a line vertically through the state aligned with witchita marks pheasant territory. They exist in good numbers WEST of the line, but few EAST.

Northern parts of the state are an exception. 

Quail on the other hand are usually prolific across the state. SE KS has been in a pretty severe drought, which has drastically reduced the numbers of birds. I did see a few good coveys but not in the frequencies I experienced back in the day.

I did shoot a couple just to taste as it had been too long. 

I did not however see even one single chicken. There used to be a huntable population around Lindsburg but that was 30+ years ago. 

You should do well, but if you struggle, go west a few miles. North of Medicine Lodge and Great Bend always has birds. CRP is always good. Use a blocker if you can, phez like to run and jump, especially if you are having warm weather. 

As for tips, bring a full face mask. Wind chills can be terrible in late season. Then again, it might be 50 and sunny!

Good luck!


----------

